# MPEG nur im DVD-Player ?



## ajay (3. April 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein mpeg-file, was ich nur mit einem DVD-Player anschauen kann.
was is das für ein format? und kann man das mit einem tool irgendwie in eine mpeg umwandel, das man dann auch mit dem windows media player schauen kann ???

MfG
Flash


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

Jep das kannste machen. Das Format was du hast ist MPEG2. Du brauchst den TMPGenc. Da lädst du dein File rein und sagst als Output soll MPEG1 rauskommen. Die Datei kannst du dann auch mit allen Playern angucken.
Greetz da BubiB.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

*Nr 2*

Bild 1


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

*Nr 3.*

Bild 2:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

*Nr 4*

Bild 3


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

*Nr 5*

Bild 4:


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen. Der Rest ist eigentlich selbsterklärend. Du kannst natürlich auch eine anderee Auflöung nehmen (die Screenshotaufl. ist VCD-Standard.)


----------



## goela (3. April 2002)

Wenn Du Dir einen MPEG2 Codec (beispielsweise von SoftDVD-Player WinDVD etc. ) installierst, dann brauchst Du das MPEG2 nicht erst in MPEG1 umrechnen und kannst dieses mit dem MediaPlayer oder dem SoftDVD-Player direkt anschauen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

Das weiß er doch, dass er das kann mit SoftDVD-Player. Er wollte die Datei aber unabhängig ohne Zusatzprogramme abspielen können.


----------



## goela (4. April 2002)

Hui, da habe ich bei DVD-Player an einen Standalone-Player gedacht! Sorry!
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben er solle sich einen MPEG2 Codec installieren!!!!
Da ich ULead MediaStudio sowie einen SoftDVD-Player auf meinem Rechner installiert habe, weiss ich nicht sicher, von welchen der beiden Programme der MPEG2-Codec stammt, der es mir emöglicht die MPEG2 Dateien mit dem Mediaplayer anzuschauen!

Alles klar!!!!


----------



## ajay (4. April 2002)

mmh danke erstmal, aber da gibbet gleich beim ersten schritt ein problem !! wenn ich das file in TMPGEnc reinladen will, kommt die fehlermeldung "File can not open, or unsupported." 
¿¿¿
ich mein vielleicht gibbet erstma irgend ein tool, wo man herausbekommt, was genau das fuer ein format ist ??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Schick sie mir mal falls sie nicht zu groß ist (<100MB). Ansonsten kannste mit der rechten Maustaste unter Eingenschafte einige Daten ablesen. Jedenfalls unter XP.
Probiers sonst nochmal mit VirtualDub. Da kannst du sie als AVI (Vorzugsweise DivX speichern.)


----------



## ajay (4. April 2002)

also unter XP steht videodatei(MPEG) .. mehr net ... schicken fällt aus ... 800MB
und in VirtualDub kommt beim reinladen folgendes
MPEG Import Filter: pack synchronization error 

*grml* ich will das auf ne cd brennen .... mist..irgend ne idee ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Scheint als ob die Videodatei im A. ist. Sie ist in keinem Programm zu öffnen -> ist wohl irgenwie beschädigt.
Welche Auflösoung ist es denn?


----------



## goela (4. April 2002)

Habe in einem anderem Forum über ein ähnliches Problem gelesen. Nur der Unterschied war dort, dass dort die Datei mit dem Mediaplayer geöffnet werden konnte aber nicht in VirualDub (gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bei Dir) und nicht in TMPGEnc.

Als Anwort war dort zu lesen, man solle das folgende Programm (Freeware) mal probieren!

XMuxer unter http://www.moonlight.co.il/download/index.shtml?dl=xmuxer

Vielleicht hilfs!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Lad dir von Adobe.com die 30 Tage vollfuntkionsumfangdemo von Premiere herunter <- das beste Videoschnittprogramm im semiprofessionellen Bereich.
Wenn es damit nicht geht, knick es.


----------

